# Working with the GRII And Pastor Stephen Tong



## Pergamum (May 22, 2022)

The following link is a mission trip from the GRII church to the Korowai area last year. The GRII is the Reformed Evangelical Church in Indonesia, the largest Reformed Congregation in Indonesia, led by pastor Stephen Tong.

LINK TO YOUTUBE: 




Here is a wicki about Stephen Tong: Stephen Tong

I flew out several Papuan evangelists to Stephen Tong's church and also spoke via Zoom to the congregation on the need for missions and this was well-received last fall. They will take short-term trips, help us materially, and also take in some students to educate them. Pray for this partnership and for the completion of the Great Commission in Indonesia, to include some of the most remote jungle regions of the world.

Reactions: Like 3 | Praying 5


----------



## Hamalas (May 22, 2022)

That's wonderful Pergy! Rejoicing with you.


----------



## Steve Curtis (May 22, 2022)

Glad to hear it, Perg.
Will be praying for much fruit. 
Tong has had an incredible ministry smack dab in the middle of the largest Mslim country in the world. I participated in a conference on the GRII campus a couple of years ago. Really blessed to see so many young people with a passion for the gospel and Reformed theology, at that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

